
Apache OFbiz for automation solutions - armelnene
http://etapix.com/?p=341
======
mindcrime
To anybody considering OFBiz... I recommend you run away, screaming in terror,
and get as far away from it as you can, and stay there. Seriously, looking at
the code for OFBiz is like reading from the Necronomicon... it exposes you to
horrors that mortal men were never meant to be exposed to. Read from the
OFBizicom and your eyes will start bleeding black oil, your skin will break
out with festering sores of malfeasance, and your dreams will be plagued by
nightmare visions of death, devastation and destruction for all eternity.

OTOH, if you REALLY like XML and think that XML is a good way to do everything
under the sun, including defining the syntax for your own bizarro programming
language... then jump right in.

